# Uber driver accused of pointing gun at pot-smoking passenger



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/wireSt...d-pointing-gun-pot-smoking-passenger-46653578









A Massachusetts Uber driver charged with pointing a gun at a passenger during a dispute over smoking marijuana in his car has pleaded not guilty.

The Sun Chronicle reports ( http://bit.ly/2nRZsgs ) that 25-year-old Jacques Daaboul, of Norwood, entered the plea Thursday in Attleboro District Court to a charge of assault by means of a dangerous weapon.

Police say the disagreement happened March 4 on Interstate 95 in Attleboro.

Daaboul's attorney, Joseph Cataldo, says his client stopped his vehicle when his four passengers continued smoking marijuana after he asked them to stop.

Cataldo says the passengers refused to leave the vehicle so Daaboul told them he was armed and had a license to carry. But the attorney denies Daaboul pointed the weapon at anyone.

A pretrial conference is scheduled for June 30.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Cataldo says the passengers refused to leave the vehicle so Daaboul told them he was armed and had a license to carry. But the attorney denies Daaboul pointed the weapon at anyone.
> 
> A pretrial conference is scheduled for June 30.


Attorney Joseph Cataldo is going to look like an idiot when all 4 stoner pax describe the weapon exactly. Damn, a felony assault conviction for pennies a mile. Where do I sign up?


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Attorney Joseph Cataldo is going to look like an idiot when all 4 stoner pax describe the weapon exactly. Damn, a felony assault conviction for pennies a mile. Where do I sign up?


Pointing and showing are two different things. Look for this to get pled down to whatever the equivalent of Massachusetts's brandishing charge is.

Also, I'd like my odds in court as an uber driver who's out hustling for a living against four admitted stoners who go around starting trouble any day of the week.


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

I have people who are already stoned get in my car. Personally I'm neither for or against pot, but as long as they don't try to kill me while they're baked, I'm fine.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Another example of why having a dash cam with an inside camera is absolutely vital. I'm not sure why the driver didn't just call 911 and explain that he was an Uber driver and his pax were engaged in an illegal activity and refused to exit the car. With the dash cam footage to back you up, you're going to have a much better case and won't get arrested for producing your weapon on someone. 

The other option is loudly say, "Okay, Google, navigate to the nearest police station." And then watch them bail at the first stoplight.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

I wonder if uber is willing to pay for damages to your car from the good ole' Mary Jane. Do what you do, but that's a **** no in my car, not to mention having a full time gig with drug testing. I'm sure they will be cool with: "no it was the pax smoking, honest".


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

My advice to you guys, I learned that while trying taxi driving last summer.

If you have a problem with a customer who does illegal thing in your car. Do this.

Drive till you spot a police car (preferably parked) somewhere far away and tell customer in normal, not threatening manner - See police car? I am gonna pull over there and have them deal with you .

Effect will surprise you . They wanna deal with you , not them. They'll be out of your car in no time.

And if they won't - pull over by the police car and have police deal with them. It is police job not yours to deal with people like that. But I guarantee if they didn't leave yet, after you pull over they will completely change and leave.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

He pulled the gun because the pax wouldn't pass the baton. Or he was offering his gun to "shotgun" the pax a toke.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Attorney Joseph Cataldo is going to look like an idiot when all 4 stoner pax describe the weapon exactly. Damn, a felony assault conviction for pennies a mile. Where do I sign up?


" he informed the passengers he was armed" does that mean if they didn't stop smoking he'd pull his piece and go Dirty Harry?

This guy's a disaster waiting to happen. Did Brinks terminate him?

Bet law enforcement testifies "we smelled nothing unusual in subject vehicle"
They don't want that guy packing in their hood

Defendant now in big big $ debt $ to lawyer. Think of the consequences of your actions before not after.


----------

